# Nerite snail eggs removal



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

When it comes to nerite snails they are my favorite snails. But how do you deal with their eggs? Share some ideas that you use to remove those hard eggs. I need them in my 75g Angelfish tank to help clean but I hate the eggs. I love otos too but worry about my angels trying to eat them and getting stuck in their mouths in the process possibly killing my angels since I've heard of this happening with these fish. But I'd rather nerites anyway cause I think they are awesome but I want to get rid of the stubborn eggs.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Razor blade and elbow grease.

That's the only way those dang eggs come off.

I suggest isolating the females to a different tank... Catch them laying the eggs and move them to a tank you don't mind being dotted with little concrete eggs.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting. I thought nerite snails didn't reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

They still lay eggs, just will never hatch.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I let mine be..Never mess with them.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

They dissolve after a couple months and my snails at least seldom lay again...unless I move them to another tank.


----------

